# confused (yup, again!)



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi everyone!! I got my nasal sprays in the post this morning, and there is a compliment slip in there, with a message saying Kate, please start the nasal spray on day 2 of cycle, and call to confirm date of starting pill.

Does that mean I start the pill AND the spray on the same day Or is it a mistake?? Have tried to call and leave a message but the answerphone not kicking in so have to wait til monday. Its not a major problem cos af not due til next week, but I dont want to get too excited in case its wrong!!! (does being matched already make a difference to what you start first, i didnt think you were on pill and spay together??)

Thanks girls!!

xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Heya hun

Please check to make sure but by the sounds of it YES u start ur nasal spray on day2 of ur coming cycle aswell as the pill.WoooooHooo.Not long to wait now hun!!!

Goodluck 
love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Kelly, thanks for replying!

I always thought that you had to start the nasal spray the day of your last pill, I didnt know anyone started them both on the same day?? 
Im keeping it all crossed that its not a mistake and i can start them both on day 2 but Im not holding my breath if you know what I mean!!

Absolutley shattered today, been having lots of late nights and early starts, and we have a 4 year olds birthday party to go to this afternoon, so may have a nap at the back!!!

Hope everyone having a good sunday.

Kate x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Kate

It depends on ur recipiant really where abouts she is,if she is ready then yes i think thats fine,I was supposed tostart on cd21 but recipiant was late so i just started wen i got the go ahead with her,as they follow off by the recipiants cycle as she has to be ready aswell to recieve the eggs.Have a nice kip at the party lol 
Goodluck
love kelly


----------

